# Suche ENDURO GUIDE für Nürnberg



## Reitermaniac (27. November 2012)

Hi

ich wohne in Nürnberg nähe Whörder Wiese und suche Jemanden der mit mir ein paar enduro Touren unternimmt um mir gut trails und strecken zeigen könnte die bei mir in der nähe sind.

kenne mich fast nicht aus da ich neu nach NBG gezogen bin 

Bergab ambitionierter Fahrer sucht Touren Guide

mfg Reitermaniac


----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2012)

Schau hier rein, ist für jeden was dabei

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490190&page=169


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isalerntsnoch (11. August 2015)

Falls du noch dort wohnst - mein Freund ist gerade aus Amerika zu mir gezogen - wohnen jetzt auch an der WWiese, ihr könntet zusammen erkunden gehen  

Lg Isa


----------

